
Rubinius Compute: Programming for the Internet - tectonic
http://compute.rubinius.com/
======
rubyfan
I am frankly a little confused about what Rubinius is these days. Seems like a
bit of an identity crisis lately.

I signed up for their mailing list long ago when they seemed to be about
Rubinius the Ruby VM. In the last several weeks I've got several bizarre
emails from them about the random seemingly non-differentiated product
offerings. No offense but I'm just not sure what's going on there.

